# 25 POUND PIKE



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

https://www.cantonrep.com/sports/20190703/chad-keefer-of-jackson-catches-25-pound-pike


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Holy ESOX, Batman! --Tim


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Wow said:


> Holy ESOX, Batman! --Tim
> View attachment 313725


----------

